# Toronto, ON, Canada & Area - Cosmetic Outlets



## Meisje (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi there,

We don't actually have CCOs in Canada, but there are still cosmetic outlets. Unfortunately, they seem hard to find! This thread is specifically for cosmetic outlets in the Toronto, Ontario area.

I will update the list in the front as you post:

Cosmetic Outlet, Dixie Mall, Mississauga



If you have others, please post in this thread.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 1, 2009)

What can you find in the Cosmetic outlet @ dixie mall? (What brands?)


----------



## Prinsesa (Feb 1, 2009)

Never knew there was cosmetic outlets @ Dixie Mall lol

I suggest :

*Markham Fairgrounds - Estee Lauder/M.A.C Warehouse Sale*

It only happens a few times a year though, so it's never open all the time.

*Cloverdale Mall - Vendor that sells M.A.C*

Heard from a friend, never been to it :-( Someone take me lol


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 1, 2009)

At Vaughn Mills there's a cosmetics outlet too; I can't remember the exact name of it but it's right next to the Johnny Rockets...Sometimes you can find MAC, eyeshadows are usually 14 bucks... I don't know about the other stuff;... All the drugstore brands can be found there as well...


----------



## nahtay (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_What can you find in the Cosmetic outlet @ dixie mall? (What brands?)_

 
They have 2 stores really in Dixie Mall... one near the Sears entrance called 'Cosmetics N' More for Less' and one near Urban Planet. Both sell relatively the same items. I've seen Almay & Revlon mascaras, Revlon quads, Covergirl items, Almay makeup removers. The prices are pretty decent. I've seen items ranging from $2.99 - 5.99

Both locations direct to this website: Canada Cosmetics, Health & Beauty at discount prices at SaleEvent.ca

I found this hair product that was discounted ... well stocked there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_Cloverdale Mall - Vendor that sells M.A.C

Heard from a friend, never been to it :-( Someone take me lol_

 
I live fairly close to this mall and go almost weekly. I haven't seen a vendor that sells MAC here... unless you mean Sherway Gardens (Mall) which is about 2mins from this mall?


----------



## Meisje (Feb 2, 2009)

To my knowledge, Cloverdale does not sell MAC but does sell NYX at the Rexall, and their Zellers has an incredible range of lines and very complete lines at that.

There's only one cosmetic outlet in Dixie Mall now --- the one close to Sears.


----------



## Prinsesa (Feb 2, 2009)

Not a M.A.C store but a private vendor that rents the stalls there. I heard it from a friend, I guess she sells it whenever she gets some M.A.C stuff.


----------



## honey_babee (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_Never knew there was cosmetic outlets @ Dixie Mall lol

I suggest :

*Markham Fairgrounds - Estee Lauder/M.A.C Warehouse Sale*

It only happens a few times a year though, so it's never open all the time.

*Cloverdale Mall - Vendor that sells M.A.C*

Heard from a friend, never been to it :-( Someone take me lol_

 
lol, if you take the bus, just take it down to kipling and then take the 111. my school used to be there.. mm maybe its time i check it out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you know exactly which vendor it is?? are they legit?


----------



## Meisje (Feb 16, 2009)

You're right, there are two in Dixie Mall. There are cosmetics in the old Pharmacy location --- I somehow missed that was there. It's fairly new and I don't usually go past Micheal's


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_At Vaughn Mills there's a cosmetics outlet too; I can't remember the exact name of it but it's right next to the Johnny Rockets...Sometimes you can find MAC, eyeshadows are usually 14 bucks... I don't know about the other stuff;... All the drugstore brands can be found there as well..._

 
wow.. i didn't know this.. and I was thinking to go to Vaughan mills yesterday.. will have to check this out.


----------



## emmalay (Mar 8, 2009)

cosmetics clearance center in Barrie, Ont. Carries all kinds of stuff including MAC. Only open on the weekends. Letting you all know that because I drove all the way there for nothing once lol.


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 15, 2009)

I just went on the Vaughan Mills website and the place is called DCW Cosmetics. I haven't been there before though so I will check it out when I go there next time. In the store description is says "*Featured Brand Names:* 
Revlon, Cover Girl, Red Earth, Almay, Neutrogena, and various perfume brands. ".

It doesn't mention MAC so they may not carry it?


----------



## iluvstuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been to the one in Vaughan Mills before, they have a great selection of nail polishes for pretty cheap. From my memory, drugstore brands were 3 for $5, and OPI and the slightly better ones were $7 each I think? I can't quite remember. They have perfume there too for cheaper than retail. Makeup wise, they only had a few baskets of random things from drugstore brands, like Almay, Revlon, Covergirl, etc. I didn't see any MAC at that time, so I'm not sure if they carry it. I would go there for nailpolish and perfume, but I wouldn't go there strictly for makeup!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 16, 2010)

The cosmetics cleareance store at Dixie Outlet Mall now has some Revlon Matte products --- a few shadows and lipsticks, including Nude Attitude. The lippies are $3


----------



## Cinci (Dec 14, 2010)

I havent been to the GTA since the spring, but when I was at Vaughan Mills, the cosmetic store there had NYX..   That's the only thing I remember from there..

  	I went to the cosmetics outlet in Barrie, and judging by the items she had in stock at the time and a comment from someone working there, I am pretty sure she gets her items from the warehouse sale..   I asked the person at the counter when they were getting more stock, and was told that they were probably getting it at the end of the week and it should be put out early the following week..  which coincided with the next warehouse sale...   so I'd try visitng this place the week after a warehouse sale and you might get a better selection..


----------



## MzFit (Jul 8, 2011)

Prinsesa said:


> Heard from a friend, never been to it :-( Someone take me lol


	What the store name? I'm in the winners there a fair bit never seen anything like that.

  	There used to be a NYX place in Vaughn Mills but its gone. 

  	There is a Jessica Cosmetic Nail and Beauty Supplies Limited (39 Orfus Rd.) they have OPI and China Glaze Polish for $4-6 a bottle. Some other beauty supplies as well.


----------



## Meisje (Jul 8, 2011)

There are people selling MAC at Pacific Mall, but it's all horribly fake.


----------



## AccordingToJenn (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone been to the CCO at Toronto Premium Outlets?


----------



## creecree (Oct 18, 2013)

Its isn't not open yet. I call every few weeks to find out if it has opened yet.


----------



## AccordingToJenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh no! I'll be there next week, I was hoping it would've been open by now!


----------



## maybeline46 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll be there this upcoming week....hope it's opened!


----------



## JJJewels (Nov 1, 2013)

maybeline46 said:


> I'll be there this upcoming week....hope it's opened!


  I have been waiting for it to open. REPORT BACK!


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 13, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> I have been waiting for it to open. REPORT BACK!


  The Toronto Premium Outlets website says it will open around Dec. 20!!!
*fingers crossed*

http://www.torontopremiumoutlets.ca/outlet/toronto/store-listing


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 4, 2014)

Still not open.  I called at the end of December and they said at least another month.  No new opening date yet.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 5, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Still not open.  I called at the end of December and they said at least another month.  No new opening date yet.


  Brutal.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like they are open now according to the website!  Has anyone been??


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 19, 2014)

Makeup Emporium said:


> Looks like they are open now according to the website!  Has anyone been??


I actually went yesterday because I saw the update on the website too. I asked the Sales Associate when they opened and she said last weekend. It's a nice clean, little store next to the Ted Baker outlet. I took some photos of the MAC display which I will post in a bit. 
  They sell the usual Estee Lauder brands at about 30% off retail and of course only select bits of the full line or LE or discontinued items. 
Brands I saw at the store were: MAC, Clinique, Estee Lauder, Ojon, DKNY, Bobbi Brown, Origins, and Make Up Forever. There were lots of perfume sets too.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't drive so the trip there will be a drag, if anyone goes let me know if it was worth it!

  edit: $30 dollar shuttle bus to the outlet!? damnnnn


----------



## MzFit (Feb 11, 2014)

I was at the Toronto CCO found the selection pretty disappointing if you consider the fact that they have that massive sale at the Markham fair grounds once a quarter it's not like they are low on local stock for the store.


----------



## AccordingToJenn (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, there's Make Up Forever there? Is that common?  I'd love to know what kinds of products they had, especially the MAC!


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi people,

Sorry for the delay on posting these pics from the Toronto area CCS/CCO. I only took pics of the MAC display they had set up at the time and no real close ups of products but I am sure some of you have hawk eyes so you can pick out some of the items they had out. These pics are from January 18 when the store had only been open for about a week so I am not sure what it looks like now or how quickly stock is turning over, if at all.


----------



## AccordingToJenn (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DMcG9* 



Hi people,

Sorry for the delay on posting these pics from the Toronto area CCS/CCO. I only took pics of the MAC display they had set up at the time and no real close ups of products but I am sure some of you have hawk eyes so you can pick out some of the items they had out. These pics are from January 18 when the store had only been open for about a week so I am not sure what it looks like now or how quickly stock is turning over, if at all.























   Thanks so much!  Definitely not as many lip products as I've seen in US outlets, but a good selection of shadows.


----------



## JJJewels (Feb 12, 2014)

Aaaah I need to get out there. Maybe I'll wait for them to get more stock?? This is the one in Halton Hills right?


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Feb 12, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Sorry for the delay on posting these pics from the Toronto area CCS/CCO. I only took pics of the MAC display they had set up at the time and no real close ups of products but I am sure some of you have hawk eyes so you can pick out some of the items they had out. These pics are from January 18 when the store had only been open for about a week so I am not sure what it looks like now or how quickly stock is turning over, if at all.


  Thanks for the update and pictures.  I assume this is the Halton Hills location; I've been meaning to check it out.  What were the prices like?


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Thanks for the update and pictures.  I assume this is the Halton Hills location; I've been meaning to check it out.  What were the prices like?


Yes, this is the outlet in Halton Hills. When I went they said they hadn't put out all their MAC stock yet so there could be more there now. The prices were about 30% below retail. I bought one PLW e/s at $18 + tax and they are usually $25.


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Feb 12, 2014)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh no.  I shouldn't have read this.  I leave for Calgary tomorrow late night flight and am tempted to make the trek early in the morning


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 11, 2014)

How far is that from TO? I was in TO for holiday in Dec.. I wish I knew that there was one I would have checked it out!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> Oh no.  I shouldn't have read this.  I leave for Calgary tomorrow late night flight and am tempted to make the trek early in the morning


Did you wind up making the trek?


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 13, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> How far is that from TO? I was in TO for holiday in Dec.. I wish I knew that there was one I would have checked it out!


 It just opened in January (about six months later than originally planned) so you didn't miss out. It's about 20-25 min west of the airport along the 401.


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 14, 2014)

I was there in January! lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh, lol! It opened the weekend of the 11/12/13th.


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 16, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Did you wind up making the trek?


  Yes I did!  Lol.  Managed to miss traffic there and back which I was worried about.  As for what they have, they definitely had less variety for MAC than the CCO's in the US, and the deals weren't that great (maybe 5-7 dollars off of retail from what I remember).  An employee mentioned they usually get new stock once a month but hadn't had anything new come in for about 2months which may explain the lack of choices.  I did get a pigment I was looking for, for 18.00 and one of their LE lipsticks. 

  I noticed that the packaging on the lipstick was different in that the color name was printed on the box rather than on a sticker, and another sticker that looked like it was from an Asian Launch originally.  Is that a new type of box/labeling for MAC now?  I've seen threads which listed some fakes as having that characteristic where the color name is printed directly on the box.  There's so many different varieties of real and fake, it's hard to keep up now. :S Will probably post a picture in a bit as well.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't drive so this will be a no go for me, wish there were more of these type of places in downtown toronto, I never find out about good warehouse sales or outlets here


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 16, 2014)

@MzFit when exactly does that sale happen? Please give me the details! I would love to know! Thank you


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 16, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> Yes I did!  Lol.  Managed to miss traffic there and back which I was worried about.  As for what they have, they definitely had less variety for MAC than the CCO's in the US, and the deals weren't that great (maybe 5-7 dollars off of retail from what I remember).  An employee mentioned they usually get new stock once a month but hadn't had anything new come in for about 2months which may explain the lack of choices.  I did get a pigment I was looking for, for 18.00 and one of their LE lipsticks.
> 
> I noticed that the packaging on the lipstick was different in that the color name was printed on the box rather than on a sticker, and another sticker that looked like it was from an Asian Launch originally.  Is that a new type of box/labeling for MAC now?  I've seen threads which listed some fakes as having that characteristic where the color name is printed directly on the box.  There's so many different varieties of real and fake, it's hard to keep up now. :S Will probably post a picture in a bit as well.


Yes the newer MAC packaging has the colour names and barcodes printed right on the box instead of on a sticker.


----------



## smark123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Went to the store today and was really disappointed with their customer service.  Purchased a smashbox eye shadow pallet.  Pay attention to the prices ladies!  On the display it was priced at $33 however when I went to purchase it the sales associate rang it in as $38.25.  After I paid, I realized the sticker on the item had a higher price.  I asked the sales associate why the display (which clearly showed the sku # and description) showed a different price.  She was looking at the display at little confused and only managed to mumble"sorry about that".  That was it. Didn't even look at me when she said sorry.

  I was so annoyed that I just took off without saying anything.  First time at the store and probably my last.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Not a cosmetic outlet, but Holika Holika vietnamese cosmetics has opened in toronto at 311 Queen st. East and has 10% off today and gift with purchase for the next little while.


----------



## Rosa Amanda (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm looking Almay deodorant  for ladies. Where I can find?


----------



## alle685 (Sep 29, 2014)

I went here last weekend.

  They had some Pedro Lourenco items as well as a couple of paint pots, MSFNs and some of the MSFs from the Divine Night Collection...

  They had some Estee Lauder double wear foundations and my sister got one for $27.

  The MAC Items were about 30% off the Retail price but since I know someone who has a PRO card, it didn't make sense me buy anything.


----------



## JulieDiva (Sep 29, 2014)

I must go there. I went months ago, and the store was closed on a Wednesday afternoon, they had no signage.


----------



## alle685 (Sep 29, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> I must go there. I went months ago, and the store was closed on a Wednesday afternoon, they had no signage.


  It was pretty decent - they did have some MAC lipstick and lip glasses and the MAC Mascara 'False Lash Waterproof'. I know they had the eye shadow quads which my sister said the price (can't remember what they had them for) was good. The MSFNs were $22 if I remember correctly. They had Bobbi Brown, Smashbox and Clinique make up there as well.

  As well as a lot of fragrances (such as the Tom Ford fragrances, one was like $500!!!) ...lol


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 16, 2014)

alle685 said:


> I went here last weekend.
> 
> They had some Pedro Lourenco items as well as a couple of paint pots, MSFNs and some of the MSFs from the Divine Night Collection...
> 
> ...


  Not bad, do they have a big selection? I know someone with a pro card as well but I wouldnt mind some LE pieces. Did they have anything from Archies Girls, Wonder Woman or Venomous Villians? (a long shot i know) from what you remember?


----------



## alle685 (Oct 16, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Not bad, do they have a big selection? I know someone with a pro card as well but I wouldnt mind some LE pieces. Did they have anything from Archies Girls, Wonder Woman or Venomous Villians? (a long shot i know) from what you remember?


  Honestly, I don't remember if they had any of those specifically. I only really remember seeing the items from the Pedro L collection. The MAC section isn't very large - Estee Lauder and Clinique I found had more items but the store in itself isn't that big. Sorry, I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 16, 2014)

alle685 said:


> Honestly, I don't remember if they had any of those specifically. I only really remember seeing the items from the Pedro L collection. The MAC section isn't very large - Estee Lauder and Clinique I found had more items but the store in itself isn't that big. Sorry, I couldn't be of more help.


 Fair enough! Thanks!


----------



## lyseD (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all. I am on my way there tomorrow so I can update on what's currently available.

  Hoping to find PLW eyeshadow in Plush since they have all been discontinued how.

  If anyone wants I can pick up items for you just keep in mind shipping will be added.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Hi all. I am on my way there tomorrow so I can update on what's currently available.
> 
> Hoping to find PLW eyeshadow in Plush since they have all been discontinued how.
> 
> If anyone wants I can pick up items for you just keep in mind shipping will be added.


  I highly doubt it but I'd love to know if theres any Archies Girls or Wonder Woman blushes or lipsticks


----------



## lyseD (Aug 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Hi all. I am on my way there tomorrow so I can update on what's currently available.
> 
> Hoping to find PLW eyeshadow in Plush since they have all been discontinued how.
> 
> ...


  I'll be happy to check for you.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Hi all. I am on my way there tomorrow so I can update on what's currently available.
> 
> Hoping to find PLW eyeshadow in Plush since they have all been discontinued how.
> 
> If anyone wants I can pick up items for you just keep in mind shipping will be added.


  What they have at the outlet is also a good indicator of what you may see at the upcoming warehouse sale.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> I'll be happy to check for you.


  Thank you so much!


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Hi all. I am on my way there tomorrow so I can update on what's currently available.
> 
> Hoping to find PLW eyeshadow in Plush since they have all been discontinued how.
> 
> If anyone wants I can pick up items for you just keep in mind shipping will be added.


Would you be able to check if they have Pink Cult blush or the discontinued eyeshadow Vellum? You don't have to pick it up, I just want to know if it's there because even though I am around that area a lot, I avoid the outlet like the plague because parking is horrendous there if you're not there early.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Hi all. I am on my way there tomorrow so I can update on what's currently available.
> 
> Hoping to find PLW eyeshadow in Plush since they have all been discontinued how.
> 
> ...


Sure. I'm looking at vellum too.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry friends, no Archies, no Wonder Woman, no Pink Cult and no Vellum.

  Really didn't have much of anything except some holiday 2014 and the collection with the drawings of the women's faces on them.

  Better luck next time.


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 28, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Sorry friends, no Archies, no Wonder Woman, no Pink Cult and no Vellum.  Really didn't have much of anything except some holiday 2014 and the collection with the drawings of the women's faces on them.  Better luck next time.


  Thanks for checking, Lyse!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 28, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Sorry friends, no Archies, no Wonder Woman, no Pink Cult and no Vellum.  Really didn't have much of anything except some holiday 2014 and the collection with the drawings of the women's faces on them.  Better luck next time.


 Thanks a bunch for checking!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 4, 2015)

Just went this weekend and the selection was less than thrilling.  Not much of anything worth mentioning.  There were 2 sales girls and when we were in there one of them was too busy trying on all the makeup on herself to even bother with us.  She was even applying the lipstick straight from the tester tubes to her lips without sanitizing before or after.  The 2nd one was behind the cash filing her nails and looked annoyed when I brought up my 1 item for her to ring up.  Not encouraging!


----------

